# High School Bass Series



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Here is a idea for our Michigan high schools. Why not?

Plans approved for first Illinios high school bass series

Board Approves Bass Fishing Terms & Conditions; 
Acts on Recommendations in Other Sports & Activities

The Illinois High School Association (IHSA) Board of Directors at its regular June meeting on Monday (June 9) approved Terms and Conditions for the new Bass Fishing State Series to be inaugurated during the 2008-09 school term. Sectionals in the series will be held on Friday of Week 42 (April 24, 2009), with the state final being held on Friday and Saturday of Week 44 (May 8-9, 2009). Sites for the event have not yet been determined.

Schools will be allowed to enter up to two boats, with up to three students in each boat, although only two may fish at any one time. The competition will run for up to eight hours per day. Each boat may weigh five fish at the end of each days competition. The complete terms and conditions are included in this PDF document. 

2008-09 Bass Series, Terms and Conditions http://www.ihsa.org/activity/bsf/2008-09/t-and-cs.pdf

We are excited about the new bass fishing tournament, said IHSA Executive Director Marty Hickman. "We believe it will be the first bass fishing tournament in the country sponsored by a state high school association. The tournament is a great way to reach out to high school students and give them an additional opportunity to compete in interscholastic activities."

http://www.ihsa.org/announce/2007-08/2008-06-09.htm


----------

